# Has anyone started their own?



## atroxsilentium (Jan 24, 2004)

I mean, I know it can be done.. but how do you go about getting members?

I'm very frustrated at the fact that there is no kind of group support in the Poconos, PA area for SAers. I think that getting in front of a group of people who share the same experiences and fears is so important and helpful.

I am assuming that there are people on the local college campus that likely have SA, but even if they saw a flier, would they respond?

I don't have any idea where else to look.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Truseeker did:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43518&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0


----------

